# HELP I can't deal with my aggressive Russian male



## Lizziepeaches (May 18, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I'm new to this forum but really needed some advice, so hopefully you will be able to help me!

I got a Russian tortoise 2 years ago as a present, I was told it was a male, and he was 5 years old at the time.

I've really enjoyed having him, he's got a large house but I always let him out for a run and he loves having a run around the house (he's VERY fast!!) 
But the last few months it's like having a different animal. He's constantly aggressive, if I go anywhere near him he opens his mouth and literally charges at me. I don't feed him by hand, but he's taken chunks out my hand when I go to take him out his house or put his food bowl in there. He bites everything he can, but he seems to really go for my flesh and now chases my feet as well. 
Also, I know tortoises and dogs shouldn't mix, but when I'm at my parents house and I let him out they have a bulldog in the house. She's VERY old and doesn't take any notice of him, but he even charges at her now and bites her and she's petrified of him.

I'm thinking it's a territory/dominance or possibly mating thing. But I have limited space, and I've tried moving his house around to give him something new to explore but it hasn't worked, and getting another tortoise for a mate is really not an option.

I was hoping it was just a faze, but its been months and it's really getting me down down because he doesn't bring me any joy any more and I'm scared to let him out. Then if I don't let him out, he just charges and scratches the sides of his own house, so I don't think he can be very happy either. 

I don't know what to do!

Lizzie x


----------



## dmmj (May 18, 2012)

First off welcome.
That is unusual for a russian, while they are very territorial and they can get aggressive during mating, there needs to be a female to spark fighting behavior like that. Getting a mate for him simply won't cure him, it will only transfer the aggression to the other tortoise. At the moment I would take a hands off approach to him right now, don't handle him for awhile ( like 2 weeks or so) and then I would see if it has changed. Of course you could simply have an aggressive tortoise, though rare they do happen every so often. If nothing changes he may be needed to be put in a outdoor enclosure where he can live like a tortoise outside alone for the rest of his life.


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2012)

Hello and WELCOME . Sorry to hear about your situation. I don't know about your species, but I do hope things get better for you. My only guess, and it's just a guess, is that he is being housed in too small of an area. Good luck


----------



## Nay (May 18, 2012)

My opinion,
Life's too short to have to 'put up' with something that is not giving you joy. In my experience Russians are so sweet. Is there anyone here that might want to trade with you.?
Post some pictures of him and his enclosure and if you are giving him what he needs, it just may be he wants something different.There are alot of torts out there and quite possibly there is another situation which my help you and him.
I wish I had one I would be glad to keep your tort experience a HaPPY one. They are so much fun and you should be enjoying it!!!


----------



## tortadise (May 18, 2012)

Welcome! I agree with the captain. I would put him back in his enclosure leave him be. We all have to remember that tortoises even being captive bred are still a wild animal. They are creatures of habit. I sometimes get my toes when I'm in flip flops nipped by my big leopard and sulcatas. But just out of curiosity. I would limit the activity you do with him. I believe he is feeling very secure and ha no "threat" so can do whatever he wants. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## JoesMum (May 18, 2012)

It's not that unusual with Russian males defending their territory. The testudo, including Greeks like mine, are known for it.

They needs LOTS of space and it needs boundaries. Letting him run free in the house is not a good idea. He needs an area he can call his own that you don't constantly invade... preferably outside... if he's not sharing space, he doesn't have to defend it.

I have just come back from the vet with Joe. My vet is an experienced zoo vet and I'm afraid Joe's health problems seem to be caused by his high testosterone levels. He is failing to eat and drink properly because sex is constantly on his mind. My vet is monitoring Joe, but today suggested that he may resort to an implant of the kind they use in zoos to prevent siblings mating. This will reduce Joe's sex drive and hopefully he'll focus on eating again.

Putting a female in with males like this would be a disaster. The female would be harassed to the point of death.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2012)

I have seen a few male tortoises that behave that way over the years. I love them. I'd take him in a minute. Chances are good that the move and the new environment would settle him down though.

Are you wanting to keep him, or are you to the point of wanting to find a new home for him?
What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2012)

Hi Lizzie:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I think your tortoise is telling you he wants a very large outdoor enclosure...a place where he can look for and graze on weeds, sit in the sun, dig holes. Russian tortoises need a lot of space to roam, and roaming around the house just doesn't do it. They need to be outside.

How big is his habitat? If you can't put him outside, then maybe you can get a bigger habitat for indoors.

*Tortoises really aren't interactive pets. They do better when you leave them alone, only offering the basics...food, water, a safe home.*

May we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## dmarcus (May 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

Sorry to hear about your issue, I can't help so just go with what the others said...


----------

